# Lichtschnuppen gaukeln um verbrannten Mist (Trakl)



## Löwenfrau

Hallo hallo.

Der Satz "Lichtschnuppen gaukeln um verbrannten Mist" ist ein Vers in Trakls Gedicht "Trübsinn" (1. Fassung). Ich bin nicht sicher über die Bedeutung der Wörter "Lichtschnuppen" und "gaukeln" in diesem Kontext. Meine Versuche:

"Sparks of light frolic/dance around the burnt excrement"

Was denkt ihr? Danke!


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Mir gefällt 'dance around' (in der Luft...).  'Mist' kann aber auch nur Müll bedeuten (rubbish/garbage), der Begriff 'excrement' erscheint mir etwas zu vulgär für ein Gedicht.
_Light sparkles are dancing all around (some) burnt-down garbage._


----------



## Demiurg

Mit "Mist" könnte Kuhmist (Kuhfladen - _cow dung_) gemeint sein.  Sowas wurde früher getrocknet und zu Heizzwecken verbrannt. Die "Lichtschnuppen" sind wohl glimmende Mistpartikel.  Ein echter Dichter kann auch Exkremente in Poesie verwandeln.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Ein echter Dichter kann auch Exkremente in Poesie verwandeln.


Du hast recht.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Hallo,

Fürs Englische kann ich nicht helfen, aber noch ein Hinweis: "Lichtschnuppe" ist kein Wort im Deutschen, es gibt nur "Sternschnuppe" (falling star, shooting star). Der Funkenflug des verlöschenden Feuers also wie kleine Sternschnuppen, die verglühen.


----------



## manfy

Wenn er mit Lichtschnuppen wirklich den Funkenflug meint, könnte man es vielleicht als "flying embers are dancing around the smoldering dung/manure" übersetzen. "Frolic" wäre viel zu  positiv für Poesie mit dem Titel Trübsinn!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es gibt eine Steigerung:


Weltunglück geistert durch den Nachmittag. (Es gab ein großes Unglück)

Baraken fliehn durch Gärtchen braun und wüst. (Metapher: Die Baracken - sie sind aus Holz -  verflüchtigen sich und hinterlassen eine Wüstenei.)

Lichtschnuppen gaukeln um verbrannten Mist, ... (Es war Feuer, wir sehen jetzt: die Baracken verbrannten.)
Noch glühen Reste vom Mist. Ich denke hier eher an Pferdemist, denn ich kann kann mir hier eher Funkenflug vorstellen.

Ich denke, die Verse sind im Zusammenhang recht gut zu verstehen.
Jeder folgende klärt zugleich den vorhergehenden.

Im Gesamtbild fügen sich die Teile recht gut zusammen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> denke hier eher an Pferdemist, denn ich kann kann mir hier eher Funkenflug vorstellen.



Kannst Du das bitte genauer erklären? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Kuhmist=Kuhfladen are usually flat and wet.
Pferdemist is more dry  and has another consistence. It includes more straw. This helps burning.

Mist is 1. shit of beasts, 2. straw+shit of beasts.
at a heap it is
manure heap
muck heap​Mist is a kind of dung.

Germany had no dry climate (until some years ago.)

I remember my grandparents had a manure heap behind their house, they had Ziegenmist (from goats)

If it is mixed with straw it can be any kind of "Mist"=dung.

I never saw that wet Kuhmist produces sparcles.
I can imagine that dry Pferdemist or relative dry Mist mixed with straw (Stroh) produces sparcles.


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> Ich bin nicht sicher über die Bedeutung der Wörter "Lichtschnuppen" und "gaukeln" in diesem Kontext.


Bei "Lichtschnuppen" musste ich sofort an "Irrlichter" denken (nicht an _Funkenflug_). Irrlichter, die um "Mist" herumschwirren passt m.M.n. auch gut zum Ton des Gedichts: (_"In der Folklore und im  Aberglauben werden Irrlichter meist entweder als das atglistige Werk übernatürlicher Wesen oder als die Seelen unglücklich Verstorbener angesehen. Irrlichtern zu folgen oder sie gar einfangen zu wollen, bringt gemäß dem Volksglauben Unglück."_)
In der französichen Übersetzung wird das "bestätigt": "feu follet".
Irrlichter "gaukeln" (flattern* hin und her wie Schmetterlinge/ werden vom Wind hin- und herbewegt), während Funken "sprühen", d.h. sie zersteuben schnell ≠ _gaukeln_. 
flattern = flutter


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist durchaus möglich.
Es passt auch zur Idee des Verfalls, die den Text durchzieht.

Es wären dann Flämmchen, die durch brennendes Methan entstehen. Dann passt auch Kuhmist.
Und es passt zum Geistern.

Schnuppe – Wikipedia

Die Schnuppe ist das verkohlte Dochtende einer Kerze.
Der hier brennt.

Das passt auch eventuell ins Bild.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ja, Irrlichter. Aber auch dann kann ich "gaukeln" als "tanzen" lesen, ja?


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> Aber auch dann kann ich "gaukeln" als "tanzen" lesen, ja?


Warum nicht!


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Warum nicht!



Gerade!


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> Ja, Irrlichter. Aber auch dann kann ich "gaukeln" als "tanzen" lesen, ja?


Ja, aber nicht im Sinne eines absichtlichen, fröhlichen Tanzens. "Gaukeln" drückt mehr eine Ziellosigkeit aus, oder eben bei "inanimate objects" wie in "die abgefallenen Herbstblätter tanzen im Wind" einen durch physikalische Umstände hervorgerufenen Zustand, der im übertragenen Sinn einem Tanz ähnelt.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Warum nicht!


Nachtrag:
Obwohl ich "tanzen" ein bisschen banal finde im Vergleich zu "gaukeln". Cf. #15


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nachtrag:
> Obwohl ich "tanzen" ein bisschen banal finde im Vergleich zu "gaukeln". Cf. #15



Das sehe ich auch so, aber in der Zielsprache gibt es sicher Synonyme.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> Ja, aber nicht im Sinne eines absichtlichen, fröhlichen Tanzens. "Gaukeln" drückt mehr eine Ziellosigkeit aus, oder eben bei "inanimate objects" wie in "die abgefallenen Herbstblätter tanzen im Wind" einen durch physikalische Umstände hervorgerufenen Zustand, der im übertragenen Sinn einem Tanz ähnelt.







JClaudeK said:


> Obwohl ich "tanzen" ein bisschen banal finde im Vergleich zu "gaukeln". Cf. #15





Hutschi said:


> Das sehe ich auch so, aber in der Zielsprache gibt es sicher Synonyme.



Schwer. Keine perfekte Synonyme für "gaukeln". "Dançar" (tanzen) oder "esvoaçar" (aufflattern) oder "flutuar" (schweben) oder "oscilar" (schwanken). "Tanzen" ist näher. Ich frage mich aber, ob es nicht Duden zweite Beudeutung sein könnte?

schwaches Verb - 1. leicht und spielerisch schaukelnd schweben; 2a. etwas vorspiegeln, vortäuschen; 2b. Zauber-, Taschenspielerkunst treiben

Das passt gut mit _Irrlichter_...


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Das mit den Irrlichtern halte ich für einen Holzweg:
- Die erste Strophe spielt am Nachmittag, da würde man kaum ein blasses Irrlicht sehen können.
- Wenn Dung verbrannt wird, ist er strohtrocken, nie kann da durch Methan oder Fäulnis ein Irrlicht entstehen.
- Irrlichter können nirgends herumgaukeln,  sie sind stationär an das fluoreszierende Holz/an die Methanquelle gebunden.

Außer diesen zugegebenermaßen rational-naturwissenschaftlichen Argumenten:
- Das Gedicht arbeitet häufig mit "Verschlechterungen" (Gold - tropft hinab; Schläfer - schwanken grau, vag; Gottes Himmel - schwarz, entlaubt, u.a), da passen kleine Sternschnuppen, die verglühen besser ins Bild, als ohnehin schon negativ konotierte Irrlichter.
- And last but not least: Warum schreibt Trakl "... schnuppen", wenn Irrlichter angedeutet werden sollen?


----------



## manfy

Lhost Vokus said:


> Das mit den Irrlichtern halte ich für einen Holzweg:
> - Die erste Strophe spielt am Nachmittag, da würde man kaum ein blasses Irrlicht sehen können.
> - Wenn Dung verbrannt wird, ist er strohtrocken, nie kann da durch Methan oder Fäulnis ein Irrlicht entstehen.
> - Irrlichter können nirgends herumgaukeln,  sie sind stationär an das fluoreszierende Holz/an die Methanquelle gebunden.


Sehr gute technische Analyse....aber eben ein wenig zu technisch für Poesie befürchte ich. 

Der "verbrannte Mist" hat mich semantisch von Anfang an gestört.
Das Gedicht wurde 1912 publiziert und damit ist die "Mist = Müll"-Interpretation recht unwahrscheinlich.
Falls ich mich nicht täusche, gab's damals auch praktisch keinen wirklichen Kunstdünger, das primäre Düngungsmittel war Stallmist und in flüssiger Form Jauche. Aus anderen threads kann ich mich erinnern, dass es sich bei den "fliehenden Baracken" wohl um Schrebergartenumfeld handelt und damit passt Mist semantisch rein - der "verbrannte" Mist aber nicht.
Mist als Dünger wird normalerweise nicht in den Boden eingegraben, sondern auf den umgegrabenen Boden aufgestreut und zwar im Frühjar und im Herbst -- er wird aber nie absichtlich verbrannt! (außer als Brennstoff zum Kochen und Heizen in manchen Ländern. Trakls Heimat Salzburg gehörte im 20. Jahrhundert wahrscheinlich nicht dazu -- damals wie heute gabs & gibt's mehr als genug Wälder und Holz dafür in Österreich).
Aus diesem Grund gehe ich davon aus, dass der "verbrannte Mist" eine poetisch figurative Beschreibung für sonnenverdorrten Mist im Schrebergartenumfeld ist. Da Trakl seine Poesie gerne in herbstliches Umfeld legt können diese Lichtschnuppen als herbstliche Lichtreflektionen verstanden werden, wobei die poetische Gleichsetzung mit Irrlichtern ganz und gar nicht unsinnig erscheint. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass er Trübsinn ausdrückt, da ein enger Freund unerwartet verstorben ist - in einem solchen Fall wird die Realität von Betroffenen verzerrt wahrgenommen; wenn du da noch dichterische Freiheit dazugibst, dann sollte man das besser nicht alleinig auf reale physikalische Phänomene zu reduzieren versuchen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich gehe hier davon aus, dass der Mist (nicht Jauche) nicht absichtlich verbrannt ist.
Es ist Teil des Unglücks.
Viele Baracken (aus Holz) sind abgebrannt und geistern herum. Reste des Mistes brennt noch irgendwie als "Schnuppen" - im Wesentlichen die herausragenden trockenen Halme (wie der verglimmende Docht der Kerze, der ja die Schnuppe ist.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> er wird aber nie absichtlich verbrannt!





Hutschi said:


> Ich gehe hier davon aus, dass der Mist (nicht Jauche) nicht absichtlich verbrannt ist.
> Es ist Teil des Unglücks.



So denke ich auch. Trakls Gedicht beschreibt eine Realität, die man nicht vermeiden kann. Wie des Freundes Tod.



Hutschi said:


> Viele Baracken (aus Holz) sind abgebrannt und geistern herum.



"Baracken fliehen" ist ein Bild, das ich mich nicht gut vorstellen kann, es sei denn, im Gedicht um ein Gewitter geht. Können Baracken so leicht sein, dass sie im irgendeinen Wind fliehen?


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> "Baracken fliehen" ist ein Bild, das ich mich nicht gut vorstellen kann, es sei denn, im Gedicht um ein Gewitter geht. Können Baracken so leicht sein, dass sie im irgendeinen Wind fliehen?



Dazu hatte berndf hier was geschrieben:


berndf said:


> Vor meinem geistigen Auge erscheint eine verlassene Schrebergartensiedlung mit verdorrten Pflanzen, wo halb verfallene Gartenhäuschen _auf einer geraden Flucht_ liegen. In der Tat ein _trübsinniger_ Anblick.
> 
> Hierfür _fliehen_ als Verb zu benutzen ist schon etwas skurril aber dafür ist der Text ja auch von Trakl.



Also "fliehen" im Sinne von "fluchten".


----------



## Hutschi

Löwenfrau said:


> So denke ich auch. Trakls Gedicht beschreibt eine Realität, die man nicht vermeiden kann. Wie des Freundes Tod.
> 
> 
> 
> "Baracken fliehen" ist ein Bild, das ich mich nicht gut vorstellen kann, es sei denn, im Gedicht um ein Gewitter geht. Können Baracken so leicht sein, dass sie im irgendeinen Wind fliehen?


Wenn sie brennen ...


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Wenn sie brennen ...


Na ja, wenn die ganze Schrebergartenanlage abgefackelt würde, fände das im Gedicht sicher prominentere Erwähnung.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Na ja, wenn die ganze Schrebergartenanlage abgefackelt würde, fände das im Gedicht sicher prominentere Erwähnung.


Ja, das denk ich auch. Ein tatsächlicher Brand würde ja auch den Fokus des Gedichtes verschieben. Persönlich bevorzuge ich eine stärker metaphorische Interpretation. Zwar sind die Grundbilder an die Realität angelehnt, aber eben durch diesen Trübsinn, der durch den Tod des Freundes hervorgerufen wurde, sind diese Bilder im Geist des Trübsinnigen verzerrt. Er sieht plötzlich Verfall und Sinnlosigkeit, wo er an einem glücklichen Tag vielleicht verborgene Schönheit und Widerstandsfähigkeit gesehen hätte. Ein Schrebergarten im herbstlichen Licht und dessen Farbenpracht kann ja auch ein anmutsvoller und aufbauender Anblick sein.

Aber unterschiedliche Interpretationen sind natürlich möglich und eigentlich erwünscht. Das ist doch das schöne an Poesie, dass man es mehrmals lesen und zu unterschiedlichen Gefühlen und Interpretationen kommen kann.

PS: Mir ist gerade eine gute Übersetzung für "Lichtschnuppen" eingefallen: "specks of light are dancing ...". Das erscheint mir genauso vage und vielfach interpretierbar wie das deutsche Wort.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe den "Brand" auch als metaphorisch aufgefasst. "Sich verflüchtigen" geschieht auch durch Zeit.

PS: Ich denke eher an "abfackeln würde" als an "abgefackelt würde". Das ändert sehr den Beobachtungsstandpunkt.

---
In unserer eigenen Schrebergartenanlage wurden in den vergangenen Jahren mehrere Hütten abgefackelt. Nicht gleich die ganze Anlage und nicht gleichzeitig. Für die betreffenden Leute ein Trauma.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> "specks of light are dancing ..."


----------

